# what is temporary solution for leaky gas?



## Zarkaf (Feb 4, 2013)

I have job interviews next week so if there is any temporary solution like i saw somewhere in ibsgroup that Latex shorts works or any other idea???


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Super glue


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm kidding. If constipation isn't an issue I would reduce the amount of carbohydrates from your diet a few days before hand


----------



## Valaki (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd give the same advice. Supposing you are normally on fodmap, combining it with paleo for a week will reduce symptoms further.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

doing an enema would clear things up for me for almost a day. i simmered garlic for 15 minutes then cooled it with more bottled water so it was room temperature but i think the important thing was that the colon was clear of waste.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is what I used to do when I had something inportant on.

I wouldn't eat the night before, or if i did I would only have some steamed vegies or a salad.

On the actual day, maybe give yourself an enema in the morning and drink two or three big glasses of warm lemon water in the morning. This will digest any undigested sugars etc in your guts. And will keep the blood clean and alakaline. I'd also go for a half hour run (heavy sweat) before I went to my wedding or whatever it was, then only drink green juice in the lead up the the event.

Never failed for me.

Good luck man!


----------

